# Teemyob's RV Questions Part I Ultimate Question



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello RV'ers

Whilst many were at the NEC we were at Travelworld viewing RV's. We lilked the idea of a Budget "under weight" (7.5T) motorhome, though again came accross my Favorite, The Gulfstreem Sun Voyager.
Around thirty foot long, several slides, lots of goodies but, over 7.5 metric ones. Along of course with a hefty price tag.

So to my question.......

How many Females drive these "over weights"?

The question arose whilst we were browsing because, whilst I do the vast majority of driving, Ann-Marie said even the USA A class 7.5T models would be too much for her. Daft realy because she drives our current motorhome with ease and thinks the idea of going in for an LGV as "NO".

Trev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Hello RV'ers
> 
> Whilst many were at the NEC we were at Travelworld viewing RV's. We lilked the idea of a Budget "under weight" (7.5T) motorhome, though again came accross my Favorite, The Gulfstreem Sun Voyager.
> Around thirty foot long, several slides, lots of goodies but, over 7.5 metric ones. Along of course with a hefty price tag.
> ...


ask bouncer


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,
My wife used to drive our Georgie Boy and has driven our Monaco. The only reason she doesn't is because she doesn't have the class C licence. She found absolutely no difference in driving between the two. Sorry, one difference. She doesn't like the noise the parking brake makes!
We've talked about her taking her Class C but she doesn't think it makes a lot of sense for the few times she'd drive.
Incidentally, there's a beautiful Sun Voyager here in the classified.

Regards
Doug


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi we are over 7.5t and at the mo only I drive, but once I have had my C for 3 years she is going to have a go, she's not keen but we think its sensible incase for any reason I couldn't drive. Broken leg etc.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

make sure it's the left one olley and you'll be right 

My other half wont drive a small car in the dark comfortably..

one day will try her in the RV on a main road in daylight 

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drive*

Thanks for the replies,

I have seen the Sun Voyager Doug, that is what got me started again. They also had one at Travelworld. Less Spec, older, same miles but dearer. What parking Brake noise?

Olley, broken leg or .... maybe you could have a glass or two whilst sitting on the right.

Trev.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

I used to drive our Damon Daybreak, which you may have seen up For Sale at Travelworld, as I traded it in with them against the one I have now.

Back to the driving, I do have an advantage as I do hold a LGV Class 1 licence and have done for a number of years. But, if I'm honest I was not keen on driving the RV. Most to the driving was done by hubby as I was always up and down to the kids anyway.

Anita


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Driving*

Hello Anita,

Maybe, which daybreak was it? Did you buy the Arapaho from travelworld?, they said they do not sell Europeans.

Most importantly, can I ask why you did not like driving the RV?

Trev.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Trev

Yes, I did have the Arapaho from them, they don't usually sell Europeans, but they had taken this one in PX off Jim (from the otherside) against the RV he brought from them. I wanted to change from RV back to MH and hadn't had any luck selling the Damon so I asked them if they would be interested in doing a deal, which we did.

My Damon was the 30ft Twin Slide 2962 on a 54 plate. It's on there website with 'deposit taken' by it.

The reason I did not like driving the RV was the width of it and the fact that it seemed like I was driving on the pavement all the time due to it being left hand drive and wider than a truck. Then there was the panic attacks every time we got lost or turned down a road to find it was a narrow B road or a smaller. :evil: 

But, there again, if maybe I had drove it more often I may have got used to it. If you are thinking of buying one, I would really suggest having a good drive in one or even hiring one for a short period to try it out first, as they do take some getting use to. And stick to main roads. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LGV*

Heylo again,

Yes I did see it, very nice. Not sure who "Jim (from the otherside)" is though. Mind you, I still do not know who "Bouncer" is!

Yes, I see what you mean by the width. The trouble with Travelworld's location is the roads are made for wide vehicles. Driving an RV around some B roads and more importantly, campsite access roads may be even more daunting.

Does anyone know of anywhere I can hire an A class RV?

Thanks Again,
Trev.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Teemyob

Decide if you would like an RV over 7.5 tons and you can and will overcome any driving worries with experience. Take the test, it offers all sorts of good advice, particulary the safety of others, all done in someone else's truck. There is after all no short cut for experience. Apologies if you have already taken the test.

My best guess was it takes approx. 4,000 miles to get used to it, if you haven't driven anything nearly the same size before. It is scary picking it up the first time. It might be unnatural if it wasn't. If you only drive it for one week and put it away for a month or so, it's scary the next time as well. But you will get used to it eventually. Again your driving experience might be closer to an RV than mine was.

As they all say if a bus, or tourist coach, can get down that road then so can you. It's true. But you will have to forget getting into the centre of the smallest village. Park outside and walk or use bikes etc.

Re second drivers: Is it not a good idea whatever you drive if you can have a co driver, male, female doesn't matter. My thoughts were if we were to use it for winter skiing holidays and the only driver did break a leg (RH), then it would be foolish not to have a qualified co-pilot. So my wife had to qualify before I said yes to skiing.

The mechanical side of the driving is very easy, as everything is automatic and the view of the road is excellent given the height of the driving position. You do not have to be physical to drive these things.

Our only problem is that I like driving it so I choose to drive most of the time. My other theory is that the driving is so easy / relaxing with a big engined lazy automatic with such a high driving position giving you better warning of possible hazards ahead that you can easily cover much greater distances than seems to be mentioned in other threads with European Motorhomes. There is none of the same fatigue creeping in which you might get with cars, vans, bikes, european motorhomes etc. The driving is more akin to a long distance luxury coach, i.e. very comfortable and stress free. 

They are big, but they are surprisingly manoeuvrable.

Best of luck in your decision making. It's really a cottage on wheels versus a motorhome?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

Some very interesting points here.

From my own enquiries, I understand that if I cannot drive, my breakdown policy will take me and the van forward. Often I am travelling alone, and if I have my friend with me, he can't drive anything over 5000kg anyway.

I agree with the comments about driving on the pavement. This van is LHD and you sometimes do feel a bit close to the edge. Interestingly, I have done about 4000 miles and feel quite happy with it all now. 4000 miles is suggested above as a comfort figure.

I would say, where possible, ensure the second driver can drive the coach, but is there any point if your insurance company will do it for you?

I dis like towing on the A frame for the very reason I am often travelling alone.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev, we looked around a Sun Voyager at one of the shows, one of the best RV's we have seen, really does feel like you are in your 
conservatory at home. :lol: 

Hi Russel the insurance would cover another driver, but its the inconvenience of waiting for him to turn up, and hes not going to stay with you for the whole holiday is he? And suppose you just don't feel 100% and have a ferry to catch. 

Olley


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Trev, we looked around a Sun Voyager at one of the shows, one of the best RV's we have seen, really does feel like you are in your
> conservatory at home. :lol:
> 
> Hi Russel the insurance would cover another driver, but its the inconvenience of waiting for him to turn up, and hes not going to stay with you for the whole holiday is he? And suppose you just don't feel 100% and have a ferry to catch.
> ...


Hi Trev
Thats my Sun Voyager thats for sale, they have an incredible amount of space inside for a 30ft er.Also they do have a real wow factor about them when you walk inside. For some reason they don't always get good press in the states but I have find mine excellent for comfort and reliability .
If you get down South at all come on by and I will give you a run out in it so you can see for yourself how easy it is to manage in tight spaces.
The incredible tight turning circle and lack of huge overhangs makes it a very manoeuvrable vehicle.
I will certainly buy another one when circumstances change unfortunatly elderly parents are restricing our travel times severly and for the forseeable future we are grounded

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Offer*

Thanks Dave,

Thats a very kind offer.

We look after my Elderly Step Dad, so we are limited in some ways.

I might just take you up on that offer.

Thanks again,
Trev.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I cannot sell the idea of two C class licenses strongly enough. Mrs D took her training and passed first time, just after I passed second time. (Does this tell us something?). 

We have a Holiday Rambler 33' which weighs in at 8500Kg fully laden. The thought of driving a long distance with only one driver is very worrying, hence the justification for two C class passes. Also, when steaming down to the Med, having the chance to spell each other at the wheel makes a huge difference to the enjoyment of the trip.

Go do it, you know you want to!


----------

